# Rat open-mouth breathing with clicking noises and unable to use hind legs.



## christinamurley

My boyfriend and I are first-time rat owners. We rescued Penelope from a friend who wanted to feed her to their snake; however, the snake did not want her so our friend was going to throw her outside. We just couldn't let that happen. We don't know where she came from (assuming a pet-store) or how old she is, but we've had her for about 8 months and she's always been friendly and healthy.

We woke up a few days ago to find that she was breathing with her mouth open and making a clicking noise and she couldn't use her back legs. Unfortunately, we don't have the funds to take her to the vet so, after much unhelpful internet research, we cleaned her cage of all bedding and put a few towels in for her to lay on then put her in the bathroom and let it steam up, hoping it may help her breath. Honestly, neither of us expected her to make it through the day/night. We just wanted to make her as comfortable as possible. Well, we woke up the next day and she was breathing normally and, although she still couldn't use her hind legs, she was climbing and lifting herself up, drinking and eating normally. We left her in the bathroom for another day before putting her back in her regular cage with a little bedding. She was fine for a day but we woke up today and she's doing the same thing again! I've put her back in the cage with only towels and back in the steamed bathroom, I just don't know what else to do.


Does anyone know what this may be or if there is anything I can do for her? Again, we DO NOT have the money for a vet, and took her in to keep her from being eaten by a snake or killed otherwise. We love her and don't want her to suffer.


Thank you!!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

This is a tough situation because she _is_ suffering and needs medication in order to heal and continue to live. There just isn't a way around that. This is why we try to talk people out of getting rats for pets when they can't afford a cat or dog, because rats can be so prone to illness and need to go to the vet for medicine and surgeries just like larger pets.

You could find the nearest rat rescue and ask for help. They likely have antibiotics on hand, or you could surrender her so that she can be cared for.

You could call around to different vets and explain your situation to them. Some of them have financing options, or a more flexible vet may sell you some antibiotics. I have a good relationship with several vets, so I just go in for medication whenever I need and skip the expensive visits.

You could have her euthanized. This would likely cost more than getting antibiotics.

You could do nothing and just wait until she passes, which will happen. This could be weeks of painful wheezing and gasping until her body finally gives out. She will suffer incredibly.

There really are just no other ways around this.


----------



## unlikelyfather

Okay. I agree with everything that caged is saying - HOWEVER...
_*
What kind of bedding are you using? *_

If you are using pine, cedar, or any dusty type of bedding, you may be the one who has put her at a health risk. It sounds like she has a severe respiratory infection which would be caused or exacerbated greatly by improper bedding. You even said that as soon as you put bedding in, she began to decline again. I would remove the bedding entirely, immediately, to make her more comfortable. Unquestionably.


----------



## christinamurley

I appreciate you both responding.

Circumstances have changed for us financially since we took her in and we just can't afford vet care now. There was no way I was going to leave her with people that were planning on killing her.

As far as bedding, we were using the wood-chip kind. When she first got sick a few days ago I removed it all and when I thought she was better I got some paper bedding and put just enough in for some cushion. Since she's gotten sick again, I took it all out.

I would be willing to give her to a rescue but SOMEHOW there are NONE where I'm located. I'm trying to email one about 5 hours away to see if they can help at all. Hopefully that works out. 

Thank you both for trying to help.


----------



## unlikelyfather

Towels are great for temporary bedding and when they get funky you can wash them. I understand what it's like to not have money for a vet, situations like this arise. She may need to be put down (unfortunately) if there is no way you can get her on antibiotics. The fact that it's escalated to paralyzing her feet is very bad news, but try to keep her comfortable. 

That rat rescue may be willing to try and sort out a deal for taking care of her medical expenses or splitting the cost, as they would often like to keep rats with their owners rather than have to rehome them as well as treat them. It wouldn't hurt to ask if there was some way you could work on getting her treatment for lower or no cost. Many rescues have vets on staff or a shelter/vet that they consider a home base and visit frequently. Honestly, when you're working with nothing in your favor you need to start grasping at any possible opportunity.

Is she eating at all? 

On a final note, if you decide to put her down you may be able to find a local vet who will do this humanely and cheaply. A lot of the time they don't charge for something like that, at least in my experience. It may vary from vet to vet, however, and you should call around. Couldn't hurt to know all of your options.

I wouldn't rule out the word "vet" entirely, as you seem to be doing. We understand that you cannot afford a vet (I myself probably couldn't at the moment), but there are some vets who may be willing to negotiate on price or at the very least humanely euthanize her for little to no cost/free. I'm sorry that we can't really do more for her, it's definitely a case of needing antibiotics. Without those, then it's just a case of trying to figure out the best way to make her comfortable or erase her pain.


----------



## Stubbylove

Where r u at?? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## RatzRUs

She is suffering for them it's like being under water and can't get back up for air....the only way too keep her is too get her on aggressive antibotics...poor thing


----------



## lilspaz68

Where are you located?

It sounds like a really bad respiratory infection, and sadly the steaming will only help her temporarily...only antibiotics can possibly cure her. Humane euthanasia before she suffers too much is probably a good option sadly.


----------



## Prezli

unlikelyfather said:


> Towels are great for temporary bedding and when they get funky you can wash them. I understand what it's like to not have money for a vet, situations like this arise. She may need to be put down (unfortunately) if there is no way you can get her on antibiotics. The fact that it's escalated to paralyzing her feet is very bad news, but try to keep her comfortable.
> 
> That rat rescue may be willing to try and sort out a deal for taking care of her medical expenses or splitting the cost, as they would often like to keep rats with their owners rather than have to rehome them as well as treat them. It wouldn't hurt to ask if there was some way you could work on getting her treatment for lower or no cost. Many rescues have vets on staff or a shelter/vet that they consider a home base and visit frequently. Honestly, when you're working with nothing in your favor you need to start grasping at any possible opportunity.
> 
> Is she eating at all?
> 
> On a final note, if you decide to put her down you may be able to find a local vet who will do this humanely and cheaply. A lot of the time they don't charge for something like that, at least in my experience. It may vary from vet to vet, however, and you should call around. Couldn't hurt to know all of your options.
> 
> I wouldn't rule out the word "vet" entirely, as you seem to be doing. We understand that you cannot afford a vet (I myself probably couldn't at the moment), but there are some vets who may be willing to negotiate on price or at the very least humanely euthanize her for little to no cost/free. I'm sorry that we can't really do more for her, it's definitely a case of needing antibiotics. Without those, then it's just a case of trying to figure out the best way to make her comfortable or erase her pain.


Do you know what antibiotics a vet would perscribe?


----------



## RatCrazyGirl

Prezli said:


> Do you know what antibiotics a vet would perscribe?


This is a post from 9 years ago!


----------

